# Double Barrel V3 - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (18/12/18)

The new Double Barrel V3 has arrived at Sir Vape. Stock is limited so get yours while stocks last!!!





https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-double-barrel-v3

Reactions: Like 2


----------

